# Ogden River Winter Pontoon Hotspot



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I read on another site that Western Rivers Fly Shop has reported to "American Angler" magazine that the Ogden River below Pineview Dam is the spot for winter pontoon float fishing. Ha, ha, ha, he, he, he. What a joke. The flows in the canyon below the dam in the winter are just deep enough to cover a trout's back and maybe wide enough to float a kid's sailboat through.

Don't they check these reports? It also said that a locally produced Scaddon Boat is best and that the water coming out of the dam is warm in the winter. Please, if anyone has the current issue of "American Angler" tell us this report is not in there. And if it is, tell us it wasn't submitted by Western Rivers. Boy, someone is LOOOOOONEEEEEEY!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Highndry, it could be there. Last year while fishing the Provo, and maybe a little more water than you are talking, my partner was standing knee high about 5 ft from shore when here comes one of those two man pontoon with a gentleman standing and fishing and the other steering. As they got closer to my partner, he mentioned, can you see me?! The guy fishing said "don't worry, we will drift right past you" WHAT?! and not only scare everything in the path, but he actually had to move or get knocked down!.
I love my pontoons but come on, there are places they do not belong weather they can do it or not! I can float in about 3" of water in mine, but I make sure the waters are big enough that I don't disrupt anybody. That is what the Green and the Snake are for!


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

There was a guy floating one of them super small hydes down the provo one day. Cool little boat, but the provo sure aint the green...


----------



## coreyk (Dec 27, 2007)

it didn't have the endorsement of western rivers .. they were just listed as the "local" shop.


----------



## Soft_Plastics (Sep 25, 2007)

I powdercoat all of Scaddens boats and I own one, and I can tell you they are the best, and they are worth the money. My 13' two person Scadden boat weighs less than my old fish cat panther quad pontoon.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

So what. It doesn't fit in the Ogden River at low flows. The river just isn't big enough for pontoon boats and wading fishermen to work cooperatively. Pontoon boats are like ATV's, there are just certain places they don't belong even if they can float in three inches of water.

Hopefully, manufacturers like Scadden will teach about stream courtesy.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The Ogden, no, but the Lower Provo is a good candidate *with the water high*. It is pretty much impossible to cross the lower at any flows above 600 cfs. This summer, flows were well above that most of the season. It opens up the entire river left side to fishing that would normally be mostly inaccessable. But make sure you know how to handle the **** things BEFORE you go out so you aren't running down other anglers like the endless floatilla of tubers do.


----------



## Soft_Plastics (Sep 25, 2007)

[ But make sure you know how to handle the **** things BEFORE you go out so you aren't running down other anglers like the endless floatilla of tubers do.[/quote]

For sure!!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Right On!


----------

